# Mortgage suggestions



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Bought some land as a way to invest saved up funds, of course the land we chose was more than we had saved so we had to get a mortgage. We already have our principle residence / land paid for.

3 mortgages

a) approx $600K at fixed rate of 3% for 6 mths. amort 15 yrs, semi annual pmts

b) $100K at fixed rate 3.74% amort 15 yrs, annual pmt Dec

c) $100K at fixed rate same as above.

Do these rates / terms seem good? Mortgage A is coming due next week any suggestions on renegotiating it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

For mortgage a, you can get a 1 year fixed from a credit union right now at around 2.39% ish. 

Check out this thread for all the latest mortgage rates:

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/official-mortgage-rates-thread-351105/338/


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Jungle - some good reading there. I have been to RFD site for shopping and never realized what else they had to offer.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Np Kim. Also check out www.canadianmortgagetrends.com excellent blog that will let you know what's going on with rate hikes, spreads, bond yeilds, new products, etc. .


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

leverage to the nuts, good idea!!!


----------

